

watch.js & if.js - qixxiq
http://qix.github.com/watch.js/

======
markrickert
Actual link to files for cloning purposes for those that don't know github's
url structure well enough to realize that the actual files are here:
<https://github.com/qix/watch.js> (or of the lazy :)

~~~
qixxiq
I added links to the files and actual source to the github pages; should be a
fair bit easier :)

------
markrickert
Also: Best software license EVER!

<https://github.com/qix/watch.js/blob/master/LICENSE.txt>

~~~
bmelton
I actually see potential for confusion there.

"and changing it is allowed as long as the name is changed."

Does that mean that the file can't be named LICENSE.txt, or does it mean that
I can't _title_ it the "DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE"? If I
renamed it to license.TXT, am I in the clear, or do I have to name it
LICENSE2.txt? Or can I keep calling it LICENSE, but have to change the title?

~~~
scq
LICENCE.txt is the _filename_ , and the original licence is actually
distributed on a web page [1]. "DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE"
is the name of the licence.

[1] <http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/>

------
manuscreationis
Seems similar to the functionality built into Knockout.

Can you describe your libraries VS Knockout (or those like it)?

~~~
qixxiq
This is hardly a set of libraries. Total code size of both combined is around
1.5kb.

These files are just a simple value watching tool I found very useful in a
recent project and wanted to release. I don't know knockout well but it seems
like a framework style library (you're expected to base your code around it),
while these are meant to be treated as an additional tool (add them to
existing code when useful).

~~~
manuscreationis
Even a library with 2 books is still a library. Don't sell yourself short.

Great answer, that's about what I had figured. It looks pretty useful for
putting that kind of functionality into an existing web app. Hope to see you
continue to develop it.

You're right about Knockout expecting you to design your app in consideration
for it, although it really just expects you to adhere to a RESTful JSON
approach, not a "knockout" approach.

But I digress...

Best of luck!

